# Bush's Asian Baked Beans



## inchrisin (Jan 7, 2016)

Bush's® Asian BBQ: Limited Edition Flavors | Bush’s Beans

I was 'gifted' a can of Bush's Asian Baked Beans.  My friend told me that he didn't like the first can that he had.   He says they have an off flavor, but I didn't ask him to describe it.  His wife bought two cans and he tosses one my way expecting me to know what to do with them. I'm assuming that they are icky sweet or they are over spiced.  Any thoughts on these would be help.

Can anyone help me think of a recipe to use these in?  Would these make a good side with other dishes?


----------



## inchrisin (Jan 7, 2016)

What about an Asian chili spaghetti?


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jan 7, 2016)

Throw some slow cooked pork in and make a casserole.  Serve with Asian coleslaw.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 7, 2016)

You need to first open the can and taste them right?


----------



## inchrisin (Jan 7, 2016)

puffin3 said:


> You need to first open the can and taste them right?



And I'll be armed to the teeth with ideas when I do.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes, please taste them, they may not need anything else!  My thought would be some sliced celery and a bit of minced onion, lightly sautéed.  Maybe a dash of soy or fish sauce at the end.  You could sprinkle with green onions and/or toasted sesame seeds.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 7, 2016)

I went to the Bush's website and found this, looks pretty darn good to me

Asian Lettuce Wraps Recipe | Bushâ€™s Beans

http://www.bushbeans.com/en_US/recipe/asian-bbq-tacos

http://www.bushbeans.com/en_US/recipe/asian-bbq-skewers


----------



## inchrisin (Jan 8, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I went to the Bush's website and found this, looks pretty darn good to me
> 
> Asian Lettuce Wraps Recipe | Bush’s Beans
> 
> ...




I was looking at the lettuce wraps and then I started looking around.  I saw a pic of chili spaghetti and thought "Asian Chili Spaghetti.  Yes!"

I'm trying to figure out what I should do for a sauce.  I'll probably experiment around a little with lighter soy sauce/stir fry  and maybe a sweet and sour concoction.


----------

